
Ask HN: I’m addicted to HN, what should I do? - happyguy43
How do other people deal with addiction to hacker news? I check it every morning and every night. I often find myself distracting myself with Hacker News during work too.<p>Hacker News seems to have been designed to optimize for new good content and I can’t  help but feeling like I’m missing out if I don’t read it.<p>How do you all deal with this?
======
dang
The noprocrast feature was designed to help with this. It's described in the
FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

------
marpstar
> feeling like I'm missing out

On what?

Have you tried blocking HN during certain hours, but allowing it during lunch
break and late evening?

